# Alien Vision E-juice Boba's Bounty



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

So, as some of you may know, i've been dying to try some of the infamous Boba's Bounty made by Alien Visions. The reason i was so eager to try it is because thus far, i have tried every vendor in the ecf top 10, except for Alien Visions, as they do not ship internationally. Boba's Bounty won ecf E-liquid of the year 3 years in a row, only to be toppled by Nicotickets H1N1 (which i'm not a huge fan of)) last year.

So finally i got my hands on some, its gonna be a happy Easter weekend  I must admit though, @SunRam spoilt @CVS and myself with a teaser before i got this order 

A review will follow after the Easter weekend. 

Ps : dont be mad at me @cvs for not telling you earlier, now i know you will come and visit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Derick (17/4/14)

Nice - we got a formula for Boba's bounty - apparently so good that people can't tell the difference - once we have made it, would love to send you a sample so you can tell me if it is indeed the same

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Derick said:


> Nice - we got a formula for Boba's bounty - apparently so good that people can't tell the difference - once we have made it, would love to send you a sample so you can tell me if it is indeed the same



Now that sounds like music to my ears and food for my soul..........I so gotta try that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Sounds like a plan @Derick. With the way Skyblue is rocking, we dont have to buy anything from overseas anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (17/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> Sounds like a plan @Derick. With the way Skyblue is rocking, we dont have to buy anything from overseas anymore



That is definitely the plan - we don't need the US, local is lekker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (17/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> So, as some of you may know, i've been dying to try some of the infamous Boba's Bounty made by Alien Visions. The reason i was so eager to try it is because thus far, i have tried every vendor in the ecf top 10, except for Alien Visions, as they do not ship internationally. Boba's Bounty won ecf E-liquid of the year 3 years in a row, only to be toppled by Nicotickets H1N1 (which i'm not a huge fan of)) last year.
> 
> So finally i got my hands on some, its gonna be a happy Easter weekend  I must admit though, @SunRam spoilt @CVS and myself with a teaser before i got this order
> 
> ...



So how did you organize it. See you not messing around 2 x 100ml. 

I enjoyed hype as well. But have only tried it once. 

Enjoy it, I only have 50ml left. 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (17/4/14)

That is an amazing amount of eliquid. Enjoy bud. I have personally tried and it and it's in my top 3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Thanks @Gizmo, appreciate it & i hear you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Welcome to the enthusiasts forum for ECIGSSA.co.za



So how did you get it right?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> So how did you organize it. See you not messing around 2 x 100ml.
> 
> I enjoyed hype as well. But have only tried it once.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Tornalca, Its not for me alone  Hey, come to think of it guys, i may need more time for a proper review, Boba's come to life with age


----------



## RIEFY (17/4/14)

Bastard!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Bastard!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Lol !!! Was waiting for that


----------



## Tom (17/4/14)

I have vaped Boba's last week mostl of the time....I love it. Considering stocking up 100ml...cost is 85 euros, local supplier. I will wait for your review to comment further on my findings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

At last, @Zodiac. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee, i appreciate your canvasing for me also, i see I am soo excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Enjoy it @Zodiac - hope it lives up to your expectations!
I know its been a long time in the making...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Right now, i feel like every forumite should have some,
Just for everyones views Ps : don't ask me why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

GJ : O - M - W


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> GJ : O - M - W



Don't make me hunt you down.....(now where's my fake Port Health badge)....I am sorry sir I is gonna have to test it... Enjoy.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Lol !!  GJ ? Oh , i was talking about a gwuan joe, its a tea sir  ....thanks man


----------



## Tom (20/4/14)

and? whats the verdict? @Zodiac


----------



## Zodiac (20/4/14)

Tom said:


> and? whats the verdict? @Zodiac


I'm still going to give it a couple of days before i do a full review @Tom, but for now all i can say is that its been a long time since i can say that the hype is fully justified

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> I'm still going to give it a couple of days before i do a full review @Tom, but for now all i can say is that its been a long time since i can say that the hype is fully justified


yip, that is exactly what I thought about it. its a smooth, good tasting juice with the added bonus of mega plumes. with the amount of money that can be spent on mediocre, or even bad juices...i rather spend the extra bucks on something decent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mohamed (20/4/14)

Enjoy @Zodiac let us know what boba's tastes like.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

I dont know what it tastes like but its freaking awesome.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/4/14)

I so wanna order me some, always wanted to try it since i got into vaping

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## SVS1000 (20/4/14)

When I had some at the first vape meet it tasted like tobacco and peanut brittle


----------



## Tom (20/4/14)

tobacco and candied roasted almonds....especially on low ohms (and no, not like a burnt flavour )...but not too sweet either. Just pleasant. I have become a big fan of it.
Btw, there is another juice that is according to the RIP tripper very very close to Bobas... its this one:

https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Grumpys-Juice/GJ-Grumpys-Hooch

unfortunately not in stock....as soon as I can get hold of it I will purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/5/14)

Zodiac said:


> I'm still going to give it a couple of days before i do a full review @Tom, but for now all i can say is that its been a long time since i can say that the hype is fully justified


Did you finish the Bobas bounty yet? Whats the final verdict?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (13/5/14)

seeing that his not here I will answer for him. He has sold all his juice in his cupboard and the only 2 juices will have a place in his juice tray. Bobas and heavenly t. thats a short summary lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom (13/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> seeing that his not here I will answer for him. He has sold all his juice in his cupboard and the only 2 juices will have a place in his juice tray. Bobas and heavenly t. thats a short summary lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


says it all  yeah....boba's is really that good. I got one full bottle left. Considering going for the 100ml ration next time

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Just last night I said to my wife with a southern accent : "Baby I got me some Boba's Bounty". She looked at me bewildered and said : "What the hell is Boba's Bounty". To which I replied: "It's a slice of heaven sweetcakes!"

Now just waiting for my "courier" to bring it to me.......7 days is a looonnng time!


????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

how is it being sent? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> how is it being sent?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



One of our directors is in the States.....I messaged him on Thursday evening and he said it was fine if I can get it delivered to his parents house in Florida by Tuesday 14 May (today) so I pulled the trigger in the early hours of Friday morning and chose priority mail . Seeing that it's status today was delivered Monday morning past I am very optimistic that he will bring it back with him next week. Spur of the moment indulgence. Only the best for my Evod!!! LOL!!!??????


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

bobas does not like cotton. try it with a standard coil and cotton and see whicj u prefer

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> bobas does not like cotton. try it with a standard coil and cotton and see whicj u prefer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


no issues here on cotton. I always do cotton wicks, the few times that i did silica....it was not my thing and it lasted a day each time 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Just last night I said to my wife with a southern accent : "Baby I got me some Boba's Bounty". She looked at me bewildered and said : "What the hell is Boba's Bounty". To which I replied: "It's a slice of heaven sweetcakes!"
> 
> Now just waiting for my "courier" to bring it to me.......7 days is a looonnng time!
> 
> ...



good decision!

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

Tom said:


> no issues here on cotton. I always do cotton wicks, the few times that i did silica....it was not my thing and it lasted a day each time
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


maybe its just a personal preference. but my self and zodiac prefer the bobas on silica

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Ok, so I guess I need to try the Bobas. Tried it with a kayfun at the vape meet from @Tornalca , but weren't that impressed. Must sayt, was just like 2 toots.
Would like to try it on my Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (14/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I guess I need to try the Bobas. Tried it with a kayfun at the vape meet from @Tornalca , but weren't that impressed. Must sayt, was just like 2 toots.
> Would like to try it on my Reo!



If I make the next Vape meet, I can make that happen for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I guess I need to try the Bobas. Tried it with a kayfun at the vape meet from @Tornalca , but weren't that impressed. Must sayt, was just like 2 toots.
> Would like to try it on my Reo!


generally those who take a toot dont like it immediately. its a juice that grows on you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Tornalca said:


> If I make the next Vape meet, I can make that happen for you.


Awesome! I will take you up on that! Thanks!


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> generally those who take a toot dont like it immediately. its a juice that grows on you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cool, good to know. I will give it another go!


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> bobas does not like cotton. try it with a standard coil and cotton and see whicj u prefer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Hmmmm.....I just cannot come right with cotton.....it changes the taste somehow and the vape is not as smooth for me.....even in the dripper


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Hmmmm.....I just cannot come right with cotton.....it changes the taste somehow and the vape is not as smooth for me.....even in the dripper


+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/5/14)

I remember when it was probably one of the hardest juices to find in the US. Always out of stock. People were literately stalking flavoring companies trying to find out where Alien Visions were getting the tobacco bases from as it was alleged that it was made up up two bases.

This is literally what would happen. BB would go out of stock and everyone would be canvasing all the well known concentrate companies. If one of these companies had a tobacco extract that went out of stock shortly after Alien Visions ran out of BB, they would report it to the group members who were involved assuming Alien Visions bought up the stock again to supply their extremely huge demand. It was a joke and I'll admit I partook.

Others presumed they were naturally extracted and we're trying to locate where the extraction process might have been taking place to get a look at which leaves were being used. I'm sure the poor guys at AV at some point must have been thinking: Jesus, I might actually be in danger here. Someone would kill me for this recipe.

Clone recipes and liquids popped up everywhere. BB has a very very unique oatmeal raisin like taste to the tobbaco base. The last and closest recipe I used to try clone it, vinegar was actually involved in to emulate it. It got close, but that was the last straw for me before I realized how ridiculous the entire thing was.

BB will always remain an enigma and unless Alien Visions releases the recipe it's never going to be duplicated.

These days I do find a lot of posts saying how over rated this liquid is, but remember where in the Vaping timeline Boba's Bounty was born. You can't compare Apples to Pears. Way more advanced processes are being used in modern day "premium" <---- (I don't even know what that means anymore) concoctions to achieve flavor layers BB couldn't even dream of. Five Pawns which you all know is one of these companies.

And they are forced to go above and beyond because it's the only real way to create something truly unique that in no way shape or form can be duplicated. Anyone can buy a concentrate from a vendor like FA, or PA and mix up a batch of e-liquid. This does not make you an artist. We call it DIY. It's where it all started. All liquid companies began here. But how will that separate them from the rest? How are they going above and beyond to ensure this product is unique?

In my humble opinion, the word premium on a bottle means nothing. Five Pawns doesn't use that word anywhere on their packaging nor their site, although I might have missed it. Believe they use the word signature? Please correct me if I'm wrong. If I see the word premium I'm expecting that good quality nicotine, good grade VG and PG and a decent flavoring was used. But other than that it tells me nothing.
You'll find these kinds of juices from various vendors abroad ranging anywhere between $10 - $15. And that's fine because there is a place in the market for them. I believe BB is also at $15 for 30ml last time I bought from them. But there is a definitive difference between them and juices that will probably range anywhere between $20 - $37.

I digress.
Where was I? Oh comparing Apples to Pears. If BB was buying on the market extracts they were doing a damn fine job of concealing where it was coming from. They did once disclose that their product was made out of two tobacco bases and a total of 6 or 7 ingredients. True or False? I have no idea. Could have been to throw people a boner. But my point is this. These guys were killing it because they had something unique. Every juice company should strive for this because it's what makes this whole experience fun and worth while.
BB is one hell of an e-juice and a legend in my books. I'll buy a bottle of that stuff just to sit in a glass casing. And not because of how great a liquid it is, but because of it's story.

Disclaimer: These are my thoughts, opinions and conclusions formulated over the years that I have been vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> +1



+ 2

Cotton completely filters layers for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (21/5/14)

OK.........so I tried it and.......... I'm not getting it.

Setup: IGO dripper with a 0.8 Ohm paracoil and silica wick on a launcher with a fresh battery @ 4.2V / Evod with 2.1 Ohm coil @ 6.5-10 watts. Boba's was steeped for a week.

Well it is a complex juice. Very difficult to discern what flavours are in there. It definitely tastes better in a dripper with a sub-ohm coil - it's complexities comes out better. The thing is while I do not dislike it .... it does not do it for me at all. It's just a flavour that did not wow me. In fact dare I say............... I actually enjoyed Vapour Mountain's VM4 much much more....

This past few months I have tasted many juices and have reached the point where I very quickly know if a juice is for me or not. I previously mixed up a batch of my own inspired coffee deluxe of which dulche de leche was a component and the boba's reminded me of that. I will admit that I have a preference for slightly sweeter juices.

So I will be bringing it with to the vape meet and I am willing to swop for other juice or even hardware. I don't see the point of hanging on to it when there are others who really love it.????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (21/5/14)

Swop you for VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (21/5/14)

RezaD said:


> OK.........so I tried it and.......... I'm not getting it.
> 
> Setup: IGO dripper with a 0.8 Ohm paracoil and silica wick on a launcher with a fresh battery @ 4.2V / Evod with 2.1 Ohm coil @ 6.5-10 watts. Boba's was steeped for a week.
> 
> ...


I would love to try it, how much of it do you have? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## RezaD (21/5/14)

Oupa said:


> Swop you for VM4



Sheesh @Oupa ........ how could I possibly refuse you..... after all you are single-handedly responsible for my progress on my diy mixes....and the great service you have been giving me for the past 4 months... at the moment all my ADV juices are diy made from your stock. We can work out something at the meet....thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

@Oupa dammit you beat me to it  though I cant offer VM4 so that kinda defeats the purpose lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (2/6/14)

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say that i haven't forgotten about the juice review, sorry fines master  ... But this juice is very complicated, every day something new, i'll be back with the full review soon guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say that i haven't forgotten about the juice review, sorry fines master  ... But this juice is very complicated, every day something new, i'll be back with the full review soon guys


Whilst you contemplate your review, I have had about 2 ml of the bottle you sent me (thanks). Real good pipe tobacco taste, but almost as if it does not have substance, like not full enough mouth feel or body for me (if that makes sense). Just my initial impressions. Will test the rest. Think I almost prefer the Gorilla with the full banana aftertaste, which I just had a few toots of at the Vape Meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Whilst you contemplate your review, I have had about 2 ml of the bottle you sent me (thanks). Real good pipe tobacco taste, but almost as if it does not have substance, like not full enough mouth feel or body for me (if that makes sense). Just my initial impressions. Will test the rest. Think I almost prefer the Gorilla with the full banana aftertaste, which I just had a few toots of at the Vape Meet.


@Matthee give it some time. I met up with @Oupa today and we had a little chat about bobas. his initial impressions was also that it didnt do it for him and after a couple of days his hooked! although it might not be for you. time will tell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (3/6/14)

Blackbird in the Kayfun, Bobas in the Reo and VM4 in the Russian. Nuff said!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

is Alien Vision and Alien Vapor the same company?


----------



## RezaD (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> is Alien Vision and Alien Vapor the same company?



Nope...


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

but alien vapor has bobas bounty?


----------



## RezaD (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> but alien vapor has bobas bounty?



it's confusing I know.....but Alien Vision ejuice is the original. www.avejuice.com


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

cloned boba? didn't some guy make a few movies about that?


----------



## Zodiac (5/6/14)

Lol, ye, Alien Vapor has blatantly copied Alien Vision's name, or at least the 'Alien' part, as well as Boba's Bounty. Many people has been ripped off with this fake Boba's, theres a thread about it on ECF.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

